# هجوم الاسلاميين ودخولهم حرم كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت-الزقازيق



## †gomana† (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*هجوم تتارى من المتطرفين الأسلاميين ودخولهم حرم كنيسة الأنبا تكلا *​

*   هجوم تتارى من المتطرفين الأسلاميين ودخولهم حرم كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت بالزقازيق لمجرد أن شاب أعلن رغبتة فى الأسلام لم تشفع توسلات الكاهن ولا أهله 

عادل جمال يونان أقل من 21 سنة 

و الذى إقتادة المتطرفون إلى مكان غير معلوم و لم تُتبع أى إجراءات لأشهار اسلامه 

و نحن نكتب ونرسل الفاكس الذى وصلنا من إسرة عادل جمال يونان. 

   ونترك للسيد وزير الداخلية ما يراه من إجراءات لمنع إقتحام الكنيسة والتحقيق مع رجاله وكيف دخل  أكثر   من ثلاثون فرد متطرف إلى كنيسة القديس تكلا هيمانوت منتهكة حرمة الكنيسة وحرمة العبادة و للضغط وإرهاب عادل جمال يونان على إشهار إسلامه بالقوة. 
و الفاكس هو الاتى :- 
المستشار/ نجيب جبرائيل 
بعد.. التحية،، 
حيث تَعرضت أسرة مسيحية لضغوط شديدة على أبنائها وهم عادل جمال يونان وشادى جمال يونان وذلك لأجبارهم على تغيير ديانتهم من المسيحية الى الأسلام وأن الآخرين يقومون بإيواء أحدهم وهو عادل جمال يونان الذى لم يبلغ من العمر 21 عاماً ومازال تحت ولايتى الطبيعية بأعتبارى أبوهم وأن نجلى ترك المنزل فى خفية عنى وأصبح بصفة دائمة فى بيوت الآخرين. ولم يحدد مكان واحد لأقامتة حيث أنهم يقومون بترحيله من منزل لآخر كل فترة حتى لا أستطيع الوصول إليه كما أنهم يقومون بعمل غسيل مخ لنجلى نظراً جهله وعدم إتممام تعليمه بشكل متكامل يجعله يُميز الصواب من الخطأ كما أنهم يحيطونه بمجموعة من الشباب المسلم المتطرف الذى يُولد داخل نجلى نوع من الضغط والأرهاب النفسى والمعنوى لكى يَصلوا الى هدفهم وهو جعله يَشهر إسلامه. 
وقد نتج عن ذلك بعض الأحتكاكات بين الشباب المسلم والمسيحى. و قد قاموا بأقتحام الكنيسة مما ولد الرهبة والخوف لدى نجلى وطالبوه بأن يُردد أنه يريد الأسلام وليس المسيحية أمام الجميع. وكان ذلك فى حوش الكنيسة حيث أنهم احضروه للكنيسة وقاموا أيضاً بحمايته ولم يَدعوا اى فرصة حقيقية لا لأسرتة ولا لرجال الدين لمناقشتة أو محاورتة ومعرفة سبب إتباعه لهذا السلوك. 
ونتج من ذلك أيضاً ان دخل الى حرم كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت بالزقازيق أكثر من ثلاثون فرد مسلم. وكذلك حوالى مائة فرد آخرون فى حوش الكنيسة لتوليد نوعاً من الرعب و الضغط والأرهاب النفسى على نجلى وكذلك على رجال الدين وحرمانهم من مزاولة قيامهم بالنصح كالمعتاد فى مثل هذه الحالات. 
وقد نتج عن ذلك ان حدث رعب لنجلى وشعرت أنه لا يستطيع الأفصاح عما فى داخلة خوفاً من بطش هذا الكم الهائل وأنه نظر لنا نظرة تقول أننى لو قلت أننى أرغب فى أن أظل مسيحى فلن تسطيعوا حمايتى. و قد قاموا بشد نجلى من داخل الكنيسة وقالوا له قول أمامهم أنك مسلم فأنصاع لهم مرتعباً وذلك ما يرغبون فيه و خوفاً من بطشهم واخذوه عنوة فى سيارة خاصة بينهم ولا أعلم ما هو مصير نجلى القاصر. وقد حدثت هذة الوقائع أمس من الواحدة صباحاً وحتى الساعة الرابعة فجرا. 
وإستغاثتى هذه نابعة من ثلاث أمور هى الأول أن نجلى إذا ابتعد عن هذا الأرهاب فسوف يكون رد فعله مخالف لذلك. 
والثانى أن نجلى لم يبلغ سن الرشد بعد. والثالث هل الدخول للأسلام يتم عن طريق الأرهاب النفسى أم الأقتناع فأنا لا أستطيع الوصول لنجلى ولا رجال الدين. هذا بخلاف أن الأمن المتواجد على الكنيسة لم يُحرك له ساكناً وترك هذا الكم الهائل يدخل ويخرج الكنيسة وكأنها هى دار عبادتهم فأين المسئوليين ولمن أستغيث. 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر ووافر الاحترام. 
جمال يونان 
30 شارع حافظ قسم الزقازيق البحرى الزقازيق شرقية* *الهجوم على كنيسه الانبا تكلاهيمانوت بالزقازيق ... إضغط هنا *​ 

*منقووووووووول*​


----------



## اميره فيكتور (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هجوم الاسلاميين ودخولهم حرم كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت-الزقازيق*

ربنا معاك ياعم جمال وبنعمه ربنا وبركه صلوات القديسين اذ لنا سحابه من الشهود بمقدار هذه بركه شفاعهتم تكون معاك وعشان طلبه البار تقتدر كثيرا فى فعلها فاكيد ربنا هايسمع طلباتهم عن ابنك وتذكر انه لا يمكن ابدا ان يهلك ابن الدموع واسال نفسك دايما ليه ربنا عمل كده؟؟ وعايز يوجه نظرك لايه؟ . لانى ساعات احنا بنغفل عن حاجات كتير وربنا يدينا التجربه عشان يوجه نظرنا ليها تانى وكل ده عشان خلاص نفوسنا اذ ان فى فكر الله خطه لخلاص كل واحد فينا باسمه وتاكد انى ربنا شايف وعارف ومقدر خوفك على ابنك من الضياع والمصير المعتم 
انا اسفه لانى اتجرأت وقلت لحضرتك كده وانا احقر من اكلمك لكن ده شعورى لما قريت الرساله 
هاصلى من كل قلبى من اجل ابنك لانى حاسيت بمعاناه قلبك لكنى داخل قلبى سلام غير عادى انى ربنا موجود وقادر ومفيش حد فى حنيته وعايزنه نلتجئ اليه بكل قلوبنا


----------



## ahmed hasan (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هجوم الاسلاميين ودخولهم حرم كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت-الزقازيق*

ربنا معاك


----------



## man4truth (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هجوم الاسلاميين ودخولهم حرم كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت-الزقازيق*

*ويقولون
لا إكراه فى الدين
إرحمونا​*


----------



## SALVATION (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هجوم الاسلاميين ودخولهم حرم كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت-الزقازيق*

_سيبوهم همه الخسرانين
وربنا يرحمنا ويقف مع عم جمال​_


----------

